# 2005 LS2 GTO Street Cam Suggestions/Questions



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an 05 GTO and I'm getting a volant intake for it very soon and I also plan on camming very soon, nothing crazy, just a street cam. I plan on getting a tune as well. I'm looking for a cam, and some valve springs with out getting any other expensive parts or doing any major modification. Just the cam and springs, as aggressive as I can get with out doing anything major, which probably won't be too aggressive. Sorry for being repetitive I'm just trying to get my point clear. I also have this as my daily driver but I also try to drive my another car as well to keep miles off the GTO as much as I can. 

Now a few days ago I was talking to someone at [email protected] Corvettes over the phone in SOCAL, at first he seemed very helpful then he realized that I wanted this done on a GTO and not a vette, then he pretty much shunned me and said he doesn't have time, he wouldn't even give me a part number for the cam he was suggesting. Jerk, So thats why I'm asking you guys! Please help!!!! This is frustrating me!!!

Also if you know any shops in SOCAL that will do installation/tuning for a decent price that'd be great too! Thank you!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, first off, add pushrods to your list. Not an option. A really nice street cam with manners yet good power is the Thunder Racing 224/224 .563/.563 112LSA unless you have an A4 trans then the 114LSA.

I didn't see you mentioned it but if you do not have headers, then skip the cam. Air in, air out.

sorry but I do not know any installers in CA. But if you come to VA, I can help you out.

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A4 or M6?

I'm running the LPE GT2-3 cam package. Its under $450 in parts and gave me a nice little boost. Only downfall is you can barely hear it. But its nice to whoop up on people that think they are faster.

I don't have headers either.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> A4 or M6?
> 
> I'm running the LPE GT2-3 cam package. Its under $450 in parts and gave me a nice little boost. Only downfall is you can barely hear it. But its nice to whoop up on people that think they are faster.
> 
> I don't have headers either.


Do you have a link to that package?


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

GTOJer said:


> ok, first off, add pushrods to your list. Not an option. A really nice street cam with manners yet good power is the Thunder Racing 224/224 .563/.563 112LSA unless you have an A4 trans then the 114LSA.
> 
> I didn't see you mentioned it but if you do not have headers, then skip the cam. Air in, air out.
> 
> ...


I plan on getting headers eventually, and I have an A4 btw. Do you have any links for that cam? and what would you suggest for pushrods? Thank you for your help!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

There is a wonderful search engine on the internet called GOOGLE.

Here
Thunder Racing - Camshafts for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO

Pushrods, just a set from Comp Cams (you can search that one)

One thing you need to remember. An LS series engine is not the same as the small block chevy of yesteryear. On a SBC you must match the lifter with the cam so a used cam was a very risky business. Not so with the LS engine of today. Swapping a used cam is no big deal providing the machined surfaces are not damaged. I am telling you this because the TR 224 cam can be found in the for sale section of this and several other LS based websites. The reason it is sold is guys getting that damn "I need more power" bug. Good for you because that cam can be cheap and accessible. Try searching on here, LS1GTO, LS1tech, etc.
Use your lifters, some new pushrods, and some new valve springs. Pushrods and springs should be bought new.

Also remember, an engine is nothing more than an air pump. More air in and air out means more power. Please listen to me on this, the best order to do this is headers, followed by a cam. You can get away with headers without a tune, but you can not get away with a cam without a tune. You also can not get away with installing headers after a cam without another tune. The "experts" on here will say that is wrong, but I have installed at least 15 cams and seen the results.

If you are a member of GTOAA, my phone number and email is in each copy of the Legend. Feel free to contact me off line for more help.

Jerry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

barbedwire88 said:


> I have an 05 GTO and I'm getting a volant intake for it very soon and I also plan on camming very soon, nothing crazy, just a street cam. I plan on getting a tune as well. I'm looking for a cam, and some valve springs with out getting any other expensive parts or doing any major modification. Just the cam and springs, as aggressive as I can get with out doing anything major, which probably won't be too aggressive. Sorry for being repetitive I'm just trying to get my point clear. I also have this as my daily driver but I also try to drive my another car as well to keep miles off the GTO as much as I can.
> 
> Now a few days ago I was talking to someone at [email protected] Corvettes over the phone in SOCAL, at first he seemed very helpful then he realized that I wanted this done on a GTO and not a vette, then he pretty much shunned me and said he doesn't have time, he wouldn't even give me a part number for the cam he was suggesting. Jerk, So thats why I'm asking you guys! Please help!!!! This is frustrating me!!!
> 
> Also if you know any shops in SOCAL that will do installation/tuning for a decent price that'd be great too! Thank you!


Like has been said many times on this forum, I will copy and past to this thread that has been posted a few days ago: _There are plenty of companies out there that have cams available for the LSx cars. The thing is people can give you advice all day long about their experiances with brand X type of cam, but it does not mean it right for your application. Now if you can read cam profiles and select a cam for your self that would be great. Other than that go with somebody that knows cams that can select or grind a cam for you. The is a guy that knows cams I can't remember his name but he is tossed around quite often I think its Ed Curtis but thats all I know there are a few others out there. Hopefully someone will post up._

Now some knowlageable people that I would go with that is located in SoCal: Haddad Motorsports Haddad Motorsports , and Best Performance Shop In Southern Cali I don't know of anybody in Central and Northern Cali that is good.


----------



## perruquet31 (Sep 11, 2015)

GTOJer said:


> ok, first off, add pushrods to your list. Not an option. A really nice street cam with manners yet good power is the Thunder Racing 224/224 .563/.563 112LSA unless you have an A4 trans then the 114LSA.
> 
> I didn't see you mentioned it but if you do not have headers, then skip the cam. Air in, air out.
> 
> ...


I to am looking for cams and headers. I believe the cam I have is stock cam. I have a 2005 LS2 GTO. just bought it actually. The only thing that has been done to it is Flowmaster x pipe with Flow Master mufflers stock tips welded on. It also has a diablo programmer (I have no idea what it is I haven't played with it yet). What cam and headers do I need for my car that isn't going to attracted to much attention but when I am at idle I can hear the rumble of the car? My GTO is my daily driver as well. I am located in VA if any of that helps for places to go or is buying online better?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Note the date of the thread. GTOJer hasn't been here in 4 years.


----------

